# TOTW, Artemis or EVO?



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi All,

My new puppy arrives on Saturday!!!

He is currently being fed raw beef mince and Pedigree kibble.

My furkids are on ZiwiPeak for breakfast and raw for dinner (chicken, kangaroo, pork, salmon, eggs).

To start off with I will be comming home at lunch time to give the little guy some food but after a few weeks he will be big enough to hang with the older kids all day so I will be leaving kibble out to ensure he always has access to food. I will just have to cut down the breakfast and dinner portions of my big kids to negate the effects of the inevitable grazing they will do. Ax came back from my friend's place a bit thin anyway (I think he was running around in her backyard 24/7 because she has a doggie door) and Chloe is a lean girl anyway so I don't think it will be a problem for them to have free access to good kibble for 2 months. 

Here in Australia the best brands I can get are Taste of the Wild, Artemis Maximal Fresh and EVO. What would everyone's recommendations be out of these?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wouldn't feed TOTW. It is made by Diamond and they have had a lot of recalls lately. TOTW included. Chloe get 3 meals a day of ZP. But I leave out Orijen puppy for her. Can you not feed the ZP.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I wouldn't feed TOTW. It is made by Diamond and they have had a lot of recalls lately. TOTW included. Chloe get 3 meals a day of ZP. But I leave out Orijen puppy for her. Can you not feed the ZP.


Bummer - TOTW is what I ended up getting. I can't get Orijen here unfortunately. I can't leave ZP out for free feeding because the other two will scoff the whole lot and because it's so high in nutrients they will get fat really quickly. Plus it would be cost prohibitive to leave out enough ZP for them to eat a heap and still have some left for Winston to snack on. 

At the moment i'm going home to give him his lunch but I don't want to have to do that for the next 2 months (costs a lot in petrol and if traffic is bad I go over my hour) and I don't want to leave him in the bathroom or a pen all that time either. It would be ideal to just have him out with the big kids once he's settled as long as I can be sure there is always food available for him - unfortunately Axle and Chloe act like I starve them and will eat as much food as you care to give them. Winston is actually not even eating the kibble i'm leaving him with in the bathroom, he will only eat if i feed him by hand ATM so I don't even know if he would eat any kibble I left out. I will give it a go over the weekend so I can closely monitor them all.


----------

